# non essentials covid shortages list



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

So we thought we were going to be out of toilet paper and hand sanitizer, lettuce and ground beef,., but it turns out more non-essential items are in short supply these days. My list is lengthy but I'd like to hear what you can't seem to find. Just a few examples of what is short for us regionally that I have tried to purchase.,

-building materials, especially circuit breakers that used to be on the shelf by the hundreds
-bbq grills, my local specialty seller didn't even receive stock for certain brands this last year
-ice fishing augers, looks like plenty of the hand cranking ones left but a lot of gas and electrics are out

..,you guys?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

soda crackers, especially unsalted


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, with the way electronics are coming out, the NAMM acronym (Not Available, Maybe May)
may actually be "Not Available, Maybe Mehhhhh....Futz knows!"
I'm waiting on some 5-pin connector for the Gibson PCB's....


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

the big one for me was building materials, specially cedar & treated lumber. 
Diet pop in cans is another one. Coke & Pepsi, no problem. Anything else, forget it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mhammer said:


> soda crackers, *especially unsalted*


I find cardboard is a good alternative.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Tums. Don't know why but the last three drugstores we checked at were sold out.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

vadsy said:


> ..,you guys?


Any kind of exercise equipment. It seems everyone on the planet suddenly needed a home gym. My wife has been looking for numerous items for months. Long back-orders from pretty much everywhere.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jbealsmusic said:


> Any kind of exercise equipment. It seems everyone on the planet suddenly needed a home gym. My wife has been looking for numerous items for months. Long back-orders from pretty much everywhere.


yep, this one was another on our personal list. to be fair the gyms are mostly closed here


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Campsites. We haven't had a problem getting sites but camping has suddenly become even more popular.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Pipelines....


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yesterday, I bought what might be the last new 8-speed cassette for a mountain bike in the country. The third store I called was able to bring it in from their sister store and the tech said it was a miracle that they had one - the first two stores I talked to said it would be June before they could get one. Bicycle parts are like gold right now. Some bike stores have pre-orders for bikes that won't be available until 2022. 

Apparently lawn furniture is also in short supply.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I had heard that there was something akin to a worldwide shipping-container shortage, because supplies of some needed things (e.g., PPE) are currently occupying shipping containers, making them unavailable for other goods.

Myself and our older son both like Fresca. He prefers it in cans, while I'm a 2-litre bottle man. I can find 2-litre bottles of the stuff, but apparently can-based production has been stopped, in deference to aluminum-can shortages, such that production is focussed on only high-demand soft-drinks.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

bw66 said:


> Apparently lawn furniture is also in short supply.


the bikes I've experienced but the lawn furniture is new to me. time to visit Canadian Tire and profit profit profit in a couple of months.....


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Guncho said:


> Campsites. We haven't had a problem getting sites but camping has suddenly become even more popular.


Truth. But some parks that are typically full with American tourists have lots of sites available - or at least they did last summer. We got into The Pinery for a week last summer and had a bevy of sites and dates to choose from - normally, we don't even look at The Pinery because it's jammed within minutes of the reservation system opening.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Pressure treated lumber was short last summer...but only waited 10 days for anything I needed.
Various food and baking products are supplied sporadically.




vadsy said:


> -ice fishing augers, looks like plenty of the hand cranking ones left but a lot of gas and electrics are out


I`ve never tried it but...a 24v battery drill, set to slow, an adapter you can fit into the drill chuck that can be threaded into the bottom half of a hand auger, and spare batteries.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I had heard that there was something akin to a worldwide shipping-container shortage, because supplies of some needed things (e.g., PPE) are currently occupying shipping containers, making them unavailable for other goods.


lots of these are being repurposed for other uses these days, not just storage. we have a whole apartment block going up made up of storage container units. I'm sure it isn't just here either



mhammer said:


> Myself and our older son both like Fresca. He prefers it in cans, while I'm a 2-litre bottle man. I can find 2-litre bottles of the stuff, but apparently can-based production has been stopped, in deference to aluminum-can shortages, such that production is focussed on only high-demand soft-drinks.


agreed, it sure seemed like can production stopped for a while and they were just counting on supply warehouses to fill the needs, until they emptied out. I see more shelf space is now occupied by plastic soda containers at the store


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

with everyone setting up home offices, all the cheap printers are gone too. No more $50 printer sales


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Jim Wellington said:


> I`ve never tried it but...a 24v battery drill, set to slow, an adapter you can fit into the drill chuck that can be threaded into the bottom half of a hand auger, and spare batteries.


I've done it but it wasn't my favourite, newer plastic flites work better for that, I used one of my older 10" metal which was a little on the heavy side


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

vadsy said:


> I've done it but it wasn't my favourite, newer plastic flites work better for that, I used one of my older 10" metal which was a little on the heavy side


10" holes...Tarpon fishing? 

Seriously...I get your point. Back here the guys do it with 5" blades for perch and panfish...we also rarely drill more than 8" of ice to be fair. I remember bottoming the handle of my hand drill in Alberta.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Jim Wellington said:


> *Pressure treated lumber was short last summer*...but only waited 10 days for anything I needed.


Was helping a buddy build something at his Muskoka property this past summer. He's about 20 min north of Gravenhurst. We had all the lumber we needed, but went in for other stuff. I got chatting to the lumber guy. There were at least 3 people who drove up from Toronto to buy lumber cause they were showing stock. By the time they did the (almost) 3hr drive, it was gone. Turned around and drove home without! 

I can't think of the last time I went to buy something and it wasn't stocked. Spring/Summer was nuts. Tail end of the year we were OK. Nothing jumps out. I think "Lysol Wipes" is something from the Costco list that never seems to get erased, but that's not unusual. 

I need a bloody haircut though!!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Swervin55 said:


> Pipelines....


Some would consider those essential. But that's a conversation for another forum.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Jim Wellington said:


> Pressure treated lumber was short last summer...but only waited 10 days for anything I needed.


Yup, we had to wait weeks for a shipment of the stuff.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Computer video cards and CPUs are in short supply. ICs used in auto manufacturing.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

vadsy said:


> we have a whole apartment block going up made up of storage container units. I'm sure it isn't just here either



Had to look to see what this would look like. Not as bad as I would've thought. 










Tour Seven Shipping Container Apartments with Google Streetview


See for yourself how shipping container apartments are providing multi-family housing around the globe!




www.falconstructures.com


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Believe it or not... We have a pokemon and sports card shortage. Demand has been sky high for those things. Unfortunately, the sneakerheads have entered the market and have just ruined the hobby.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

dmc69 said:


> Believe it or not... We have a pokemon and sports card shortage. Demand has been sky high for those things. Unfortunately, the sneakerheads have entered the market and have just ruined the hobby.


my kid gave a bunch away, ...,dang it, Bobby.

what's the best way to capitalize on the remaining stockpiles?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I saw on the news last night that puzzles were in very high demand.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

vadsy said:


> my kid gave a bunch away, ...,dang it, Bobby.
> 
> what's the best way to capitalize on the remaining stockpiles?


Hmmm so my collection (mostly 80's/early 90's, heavy focus on baseball but lots of hockey too) has it made any comeback of which I'm unaware? Time to do some reading.

We've had a patio heater on order since about May, haven't come across one anywhere.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> I saw on the news last night that puzzles were in very high demand.


hah! before Christmas I was in Cabelas and some random grandma had a FULL shopping cart, all puzzles. she knew this was coming. the Oracle must have told her


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Apparently shelters are fresh out of pets. Lockdown has a lot of people looking for some company, I suppose. The shortage has led to reports in my area of people stealing pets and selling them on kijiji. They're taking pets out of backyards, someone tried to kidnap a puppy at my dog park the other day, story nearby of a guy getting knocked over the head and having his dog stolen.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

keto said:


> Hmmm so my collection (mostly 80's/early 90's, heavy focus on baseball but lots of hockey too) has it made any comeback of which I'm unaware? Time to do some reading.
> 
> We've had a patio heater on order since about May, haven't come across one anywhere.


For now, it's mostly basketball and football that have suddenly spiked. Sneakerheads are people in their late teens to early thirties. If you were to stereotype them, they're the people who wear hoodies, backwards snapback caps, and $300 air Jordan shoes. They also worship Drake and his OVO brand. Those folks don't usually have a big interest in hockey or baseball. 

That being said... A Wayne Gretzky rookie card is still big bucks.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

vadsy said:


> my kid gave a bunch away, ...,dang it, Bobby.
> 
> what's the best way to capitalize on the remaining stockpiles?


Yeah, a lot of my friends gave theirs away. 

Best way to capitalize is to stalk the restockers at Walmart. I'm not kidding. Some folks actually do that; it's that competitive. For normal folks like you and me, we just have to hope that we are lucky when we visit a store. I can't believe what levels some people stoop down to, just for cards! It ruins the hobby for everyone.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

N95 masks are pretty hard to come by.
I have a couple but they are the ones with the little air outlet in front- not exactly what you want to see on some face in the grocery store.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

As I only go to grocery store, I cannot say whether there is a shortage of branded products or the grocery chain is just pushing their cheap no name stuff...


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> with everyone setting up home offices, all the cheap printers are gone too. No more $50 printer sales


A good office chair for home was super hard to find a few months ago


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

zztomato said:


> N95 masks are pretty hard to come by.
> I have a couple but they are the ones with the little air outlet in front- not exactly what you want to see on some face in the grocery store.





mawmow said:


> As I only go to grocery store, I cannot say whether there is a shortage of branded products or the grocery chain is just pushing their cheap no name stuff...


those are essentials. 

I want to know if you are having trouble with buying a hot tub. we are backordered some 700+ units at factory and delivery has already been pushed back 3 times, now 6 months behind original delivery date


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

vadsy said:


> I want to know if you are having trouble with buying a hot tub. we are backordered some 700+ units at factory and delivery has already been pushed back 3 times, now 6 months behind original delivery date


I can predict it is all the same everywhere : 
I played golf with a guy who onws a small business : he installs pools for stores.
They sold too many pools (even store demo !) last summer, even in October and had to postpone many installations to summer 2021 as there were any anywhere in stock !
The same is happening with winter sports items by now.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mawmow said:


> The same is happening with winter sports items by now.


agreed, we had to outfit the kids earlier in the year and they were telling us that they just had less stock come in this year so they'll probably run/sell out. I usually buy something on sale at the end of the season but this year there may not be anything left


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

zztomato said:


> N95 masks are pretty hard to come by.
> I have a couple but they are the ones with the little air outlet in front- not exactly what you want to see on some face in the grocery store.


It looks like these guys still have masks. I bought from them last September. The order was a few days late, but everything was on the up and up otherwise.

I did look at counterfeit mask articles before i bought from these guys. Their product met the criteria of the articles I read.

I`m not qualified to suggest anything, just offering a possible choice if you want N95.

I don`t endorse their product and have no affiliation, but i am using their product.









BYD N95 Particulate Respirator - Approved by NIOSH (20Pcs)


BYD N95 masks for sale. Approved by NIOSH (TC-84A-9221). High filtration efficiency; High pressure synthetic blood resistance; conforms to China standard GB19083-2010.




www.everbrightglobal.com


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Ive noticed the price for puppies has gone way up.
Had a hard time finding corn syrup at the grocery store a few weeks ago
A replacement part (ice-maker) for my fridge isnt available anywhere and ive been waiting for an order for 2 months.

In the summer i saw a lot of stuff sold out...bikes, bbqs, home gym stuff, wipes, paper products. A lot of that seems to have been caught up now...wipes and paper products are abundant here.
I did notice that xmas decorations like inflatables sold out a lot faster this year.

I predict gardening stuff will sell out fast in spring...seeds, bulbs etc, so buy early. IIRC garden seeds sold out last year as well.
our pool guy said he was preselling hot tubs in August for 2021, they may be hard to come by.
My 2006 19' boat sold far easier than it should have last summer, with far less haggling than expected.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

here, the shortages i have noticed so far are:

ammo 
paper towels (the soft kind i can use to blow my nose with) 
certain flavors of gatorade
jimmy dean sausage
pepper bacon
glass for windows
motorcycle tires


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> here, the shortages i have noticed so far are:
> 
> ammo
> paper towels (the soft kind i can use to blow my nose with)
> ...


the first and last thing on your list I've noticed as well. in terms of tires, just looking for a new set of tires fro my wife's car, the brand going on sale in Feb may not be even be available. lol. they said they'd get back to me with a date....


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

For work...webcams (that actually work!) and headsets.

For home...I can't say I've really run out of anything or not been able to find something I need but I'm not a "handy" guy looking to do any home reno projects...much to my wife's chagrin. We do need to look at redoing portions of our fence by I suspect finding lumber to do that, based on the comments here, will be tough. Guess I'll put that off for yet another year.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

There are so many different things at the grocery store. I've been doing the grocery shopping for the last year, and there always seems to be a bare shelf of a certain item no matter what store you go to. Random items running out


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

I import equipment from China a couple times a year. I had to wait over a month for a boat, as there is not a lot of stuff coming from the heavy equipment manufacturing areas, so the ships are not going there to pick up. I had to pay to have my container sent to Shanghai (more consumer goods ship from there), otherwise it may still be sitting there. Actually, there are a lot of ships sitting off the coast of West US right now waiting for enough demand before they head back to Asia.

Actually, containers in general are hard to get in Asia right now, Canada, US and Europe are sitting on hundreds of thousands of empty ones, as we have no goods to export, and its not worth sending a ship full of empties back to Asia.

To make maters worse, there are less containers coming into the big ports (Vancouver and Prince Rupert) so the CBSA seems to be checking almost every container. I may be off on this, but I suspect there is time and quotas to fill. I am running at about 50% inspection rate, which is unacceptable. Maybe I have just had horrible luck as of late.

Crazy times.
C


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

bzrkrage said:


> "Not Available, Maybe May"


i had that conversation earlier this week with studio economik in montreal

i asked about the thing i wanted and he responded none in stock the supplier told them there would be more available mid february 

so i thought well that's not so bad we had some more back and forth on specs

then he said the supplier told them the same thing mid january mid december and mid november so maybe not to hold my breath 

j


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

Cardamonfrost said:


> Canada, US and Europe are sitting on hundreds of thousands of empty ones, as we have no goods to export


so in other words the container situation is a small symptom of a pretty big systemic problem

j


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Luckily procrastination has paid off for me. I want to grout the backsplash in my kitchen and I'm able to use the custom coloured grout I bought when I bought and installed my new kitchen cupboards. The date on the box of grout is 2010. The backsplash is natural stone that I thought looked pretty good without the grout but with the Home Depot closed I've decided to use up what I have. I sealed the stone tiles today and will grout them tomorrow. I can't believe how fast that 10 years went by. 😷


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Over the summer I went to a sporting goods store to get my bike fixed and they only had one. The guy told me “ the warehouse was empty” they even had to ship the part for my bike from sidney Nova Scotia. I’d loved if they shipped me there lol. It would be really nice to see my grandmother again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

vadsy said:


> hah! before Christmas I was in Cabelas and some random grandma had a FULL shopping cart, all puzzles. she knew this was coming. the Oracle must have told her


Hey, that might have been my Maggs.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I had heard that there was something akin to a worldwide shipping-container shortage, because supplies of some needed things (e.g., PPE) are currently occupying shipping containers, making them unavailable for other goods.
> 
> Myself and our older son both like Fresca. He prefers it in cans, while I'm a 2-litre bottle man. I can find 2-litre bottles of the stuff, but apparently can-based production has been stopped, in deference to aluminum-can shortages, such that production is focussed on only high-demand soft-drinks.


As far as I know there are still lots of empty containers around Van and in Ab.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Hey, that might have been my Maggs.


smart lady, sitting on a goldmine now


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

polyslax said:


> Apparently shelters are fresh out of pets. Lockdown has a lot of people looking for some company, I suppose. The shortage has led to reports in my area of people stealing pets and selling them on kijiji. They're taking pets out of backyards, someone tried to kidnap a puppy at my dog park the other day, story nearby of a guy getting knocked over the head and having his dog stolen.


True! We've seen listing on Kijiji for mutts that would have gone for a few bucks a year ago now listing at 2 grand


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

fretzel said:


> Had to look to see what this would look like. Not as bad as I would've thought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plenty of ways to build houses out of shipping containers.....buried grow ops too.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

vadsy said:


> smart lady, sitting on a goldmine now


Maybe, but everywhere I look my mind divides what I see into thousands of little pieces.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Cpu's and graphics cards are in such short supply that Newegg has resorted to a lottery system


Lot's of scams going on with shipping containers right now...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Pork tenderloin has been difficult to get at Costco off and on.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Jim Wellington said:


> It looks like these guys still have masks. I bought from them last September. The order was a few days late, but everything was on the up and up otherwise.
> 
> I did look at counterfeit mask articles before i bought from these guys. Their product met the criteria of the articles I read.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll try them out.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I just bought 6 pork Tenderloin today. Do you have a Lococo's near you?


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Money


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

vokey design said:


> Money


Given how it's non-essential for you, I have PM'd you my address and EMT info, look forward to adding your excess to my essential pile.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

bw66 said:


> Truth. But some parks that are typically full with American tourists have lots of sites available - or at least they did last summer. We got into The Pinery for a week last summer and had a bevy of sites and dates to choose from - normally, we don't even look at The Pinery because it's jammed within minutes of the reservation system opening.


We don't have many Americans taking up sites around here, we have the Canadian equivalent , fricken Albertans! Lol


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Plenty of ways to build houses out of shipping containers.....buried grow ops too.


I looked into getting a shipping container pool, but it was more expensive and restrictive than a conventional one.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

My sister's boyfriend is now working for a shipping container modular home startup. That's about all I know.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Plenty of ways to build houses out of shipping containers.....buried grow ops too.


I think the real question has to be, how are their acoustics? Could make a nice jam room.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

White wine here on the island, the racks were empty when the first lockdown took place.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

allthumbs56 said:


> Tums. Don't know why but the last three drugstores we checked at were sold out.


If it's for heartburn give a tea spoon of yellow mustard a try. Yes, I'm dead serious.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Double density TP. Lots of the loosely-wrapped stuff.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Resourceful people.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> I want to know if you are having trouble with buying a hot tub. we are backordered some 700+ units at factory and delivery has already been pushed back 3 times, now 6 months behind original delivery date


I guess a fridge is essential, but I think appliances overall are in shorter supply. We ordered a fridge in Oct. and delivery keeps getting pushed back.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> I guess a fridge is essential, but I think appliances overall are in shorter supply. We ordered a fridge in Oct. and delivery keeps getting pushed back.


interesting. not the same but similar in terms of things for the home. our friends bought some furniture and delivery was late and then pushed back, they still haven't received anything.. wouldn't be a big deal but they sold all their old stuff in prep for the new stuff supposedly arriving, so their house is empty. sold all the used stuff in one day. didn't think furniture would be so popular in Covid times, new or used


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> looks like people are having difficulty understanding the difference between essential and non-essential


Well, we have our own ideas about it too. When they had the 'non-essentials' roped off recently, the moka pot I wanted was off limits. That's pretty damn essential in my book.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

jb welder said:


> I guess a fridge is essential, but I think appliances overall are in shorter supply. We ordered a fridge in Oct. and delivery keeps getting pushed back.


Basically, anything that involves components or materials from many different sources, especially sources in diverse countries, is likely to be in shortened supply. If one supplier isn't short-staffed because employees are home sick or otherwise limited in their participation at work, then another one is.

One of the issues with vaccine and test-production is that pharmaceutical manufacturers tend not to make their own reagents; some other company does. And when those other companies experience employee absences - especially if it is not the sort of work where you can instantly find and hire capable people - that means the pharmaceutical company doesn't have the materials to do what it needs.

One of my predictions, way way back, was that many countries would move in the direction of greater self-sufficiency, in the wake of the pandemic. Not isolationism, trade wars, or total self-sufficiency, just a little more capacity to make things we need "at home". Inter-continental supply chains are great when there is nothing impeding production or shipping in any of the different source locations. But we're learning the hard way, as are other countries, that maybe you can't depend on global sourcing the way you thought you could. Maybe a little home-grown capacity wouldn't be such a bad thing to fall back on when globalization is on the fritz. And if more countries move in that direction, that also means a bigger variety of alternate sources, when the usual ones are unavailable. And it's not just pandemics. How many times have we heard about things like RAM shortages because a factory somewhere burnt down, or various fresh-produce shortages because of wildfires or droughts, or floods?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Well, we have our own ideas about it too. When they had the 'non-essentials' roped off recently, the moka pot I wanted was off limits. That's pretty damn essential in my book.


dude, my bad. not directed at you. that somehow saved from a previous post, hours ago, and I decided not to post it, edited it out but it remained in queue somehow. again, my bad


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> dude, my bad. not directed at you. that somehow saved from a previous post, hours ago, and I decided not to post it, edited it out but it remained in queue somehow. again, my bad


I didn't take it as directed at me in particular. Just pointing out that it was funny seeing the flip side of 'essentials'.
P.S. I was wondering why it was giving me such a hard time getting that quote.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> I didn't take it as directed at me in particular. Just pointing out that it was funny seeing the flip side of 'essentials'.
> P.S. I was wondering why it was giving me such a hard time getting that quote.


yea, agreed. at some point we probably have a grey area in between essential and non-essential, that is where things turn to personal wants/needs. although I don't find it all that hard to figure out having food and having your first choice in tires being essential and not


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

jb welder said:


> I guess a fridge is essential, but I think appliances overall are in shorter supply. We ordered a fridge in Oct. and delivery keeps getting pushed back.


good thing it's winter.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

BTW......tires are made of oil. Anybody notice a drop in tire prices?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> BTW......tires are made of oil. Anybody notice a drop in tire prices?


yep, 100 bucks off


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

fretzel said:


> I think the real question has to be, how are their acoustics? Could make a nice jam room.


Not bad once you fix them up a bit. All you need is a torch and some sheet metal screws.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Stephenlouis said:


> White wine here on the island, the racks were empty when the first lockdown took place.


if there's nothing at Blue Grouse or Averill Creek you might have to go to Denman or do a longish road trip to the interior.








CORLAN


Vineyard & Farm




corlanvineyard.ca


----------

